# Old Barn and Coca Cola



## keith foster (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally had time to stop along the highway and get a picture of this old barn.  The old Coca Cola sign rusting on the roof reminds me of the old days before the interstates when this is how many companies advertised instead of billboards.

I am going to reshoot someday and time it so I can get there early morning or just before the sun goes down.  This was at high noon so had a hard time bringing out the contrast.

Any suggestions for pp would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 18, 2010)

Going back without the harsh light would be my suggestion, but you already said that you would do that.

Well, it does not look like I could do much with it either.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ basically, just go when there is less-harsh lighting. I still like this photo.


----------



## keith foster (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the try Cnutco.  I don't do a lot of landscape editing so I was hoping I missed something.  
It is a cool old barn and the shot isn't awful.  It just wasn't all I wanted it to be.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 18, 2010)

keith foster said:


> .
> It is a cool old barn and the shot isn't awful. It just wasn't all I wanted it to be.





Sounds like an ad for the Marines. :mrgreen:


It sounds like you pass by this once in a while. Maybe next time the light will be better. I am wondering though, if there is not more that can be performed in PS to help you. I am sorry, I do not use PS, so I cannot help.


----------



## keith foster (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks PB.  I shot in raw.  Took about 50 shots with about every f stop from 2.8 to f16. and a bunch of shutter speeds.  I have a bunch of well exposed images to work with.  I am not going to give up on making this shot better thru some pp.  Hoping somebody will see it and say" that is no big deal, i have a preset in LR that can make that a wall hanger in 2 keystrokes."

Barring that, I am going to keep experimenting.  

Thanks for looking.
bTW, I was AF but that is just code for "I wanted to be a marine but was afraid they would find out I am scared a lot."


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 19, 2010)

This would have been a awesome HDR shot at sun set.


----------



## keith foster (Apr 29, 2010)

I have never tried HDR but you may be right.  I just might have to give it a try.  I am going back in a couple of weeks and shoot early AM.  I will take a tripod and see what I can do.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

